# Grapplers Please Read



## Steve (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys, just a heads up, but it looks as though there is a level 3 sex offender running a school in the Seattle/Tacoma area.  

You can read a thread on NHBGear's forum started by Cindy Hales, a GB black belt who runs a GB affiliate in Bellevue.

http://www.nhbgear.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=6jamsod6a9mkpc1blhe2o1rlj6&topic=88178.15

I just don't know what to say.  I makes me angry and sad.  Not to mention the questionable credentials.  Some information was posted to lockflow.com, as well.  

Based upon what Cindy says in that thread, I guess there's nothing that can be done by the local authorities.  It's NOT illegal for this guy to run a school.  It's infuriating.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you have any news clips? I just grazed over the link.

If it's true, then that's a terrible thing and that person shouldn't be rolling with kids. It should be put out on the local media. His reputation will speak for itself sooner or later.

I did look on Team Shinja's site and I was a little disgusted as well. On a personal level (I know many of the people on this forum don't agree) I think there should be a separation between church and martial arts.

By association, that "instructor" is hiding behind a religion in order to gain trust.

Ooh. Idea for another thread.


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree. The thing is, from what I gather, it's not illegal.  The facts as I understand them are that this guy pled guilty to molesting his three year old niece and two other family members.  He served a few years in jail. 

I guess the major question, and perhaps fodder fir another thread is whether a pediphile can or should ever be trusted with kids again.  According to the law, he's done his time.


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 8, 2009)

This is where commonsense should have come into play. 

I can't believe someone of that type is teaching children self defense. 

I am shocked their ma school website actually is named Team Psycho. 

Very chilling. *shudders*

That is like a rapist teaching rape survivors self defense.

I am shocked the street thugs didn't kill him yet. They look like a rough bunch.

I hope someone puts a bullet in his head and ends his life because the only way to make sure he is put in prison is if he took advantage of a child again. 

THAT SHOULD NOT HAPPEN AT THE EXPENSE OF THE CHILD. 

I hope a bullet finds him early. 

I have no sympathy for those kind of people.

Martial arts are supposed to be about awareness, good health and self defense.


----------



## searcher (Mar 8, 2009)

There is nothing they can do to prevent him from contact?     I am glad I live in KS.   Here sexual predators are not allowed to have contact with children in an environment like a school(including a MA school).


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 9, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I agree. The thing is, from what I gather, it's not illegal.  The facts as I understand them are that this guy pled guilty to molesting his three year old niece and two other family members.  He served a few years in jail.
> 
> I guess the major question, and perhaps fodder fir another thread is whether a pediphile can or should ever be trusted with kids again.  According to the law, he's done his time.



Yes, he's done his time, but I can tell you I wouldn't trust him with my kids!  Not even with me watching the class every time!  He has paid his dues per the laws of society, but it's a good reminder to parents that just sitting in on a class with a teach is just simply not enough, you have to know the person.  In this the web can be wonderfully helpful.


----------

